# Beginner: building a raised hearth?



## blakekr (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi all, this is a very beginner question.

I have a fake gel fuel fireplace on order and because its dimensions are a bit small for the room, I want to build a simple hearth to set it on. (Using hand tools.) The fireplace itself weighs about 80 pounds, but I wanted to be able to set a stone piece or maybe tile on top of the hearth. 

Because I have little woodworking experience, I wasn't sure whether to approach this more like a plywood cabinet style project, or if I could build it strong with some kind of 2 x 4 construction. I was wondering if anyone had thoughts about how to build it, and if there is a type of project "like" this that I could follow.

Thanks for thoughts!


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

You don't say how high you want your hearth to be, but in any case I'd say go with construction lumber. If it's 4-6" off the floor, just make a box of 2x lumber, and attach construction grade 1/2" or 3/4" plywood to the top. 

If larger, build a frame out of 2x4's and cover with plywood. You can then cover the plywood top and side(s) with stone, tile, etc. If the stone is heavy, go with 3/4"; if you use 1/2", support with extra braces.

The closest "like" project that comes to my mind off the top of my personal head is a surround for a Jacuzzi-type whirlpool bath (but you'd need a top, instead of a drop in tub). Google it, and good luck- it shouldn't be a hard project with hand tools.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are going with a stone or tile veneer I would make the box with plywood construction and cover it with 3/4" OSB sub-floor. If tile is used cover that with hardiebacker and then tile. If the box covers a very large area be sure to support it in the center.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

jdonhowe said:


> You don't say how high you want your hearth to be, but in any case I'd say go with construction lumber. If it's 4-6" off the floor, just make a box of 2x lumber, and attach construction grade 1/2" or 3/4" plywood to the top.
> 
> If larger, build a frame out of 2x4's and cover with plywood. You can then cover the plywood top and side(s) with stone, tile, etc. If the stone is heavy, go with 3/4"; if you use 1/2", support with extra braces.


I agree, that is how I made the hearth for my fireplace in 1995. 2 x 4's covered with 1/2" play, then 1/2" cement board and used stone veneer. Still holding strong.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

With all of my projects, I pour through google/bing images and try to find some relative examples of the design I want. Then I can better decide how to create it.

I think a picture would help people here suggest possible methods too.


----------



## blakekr (Nov 14, 2014)

thank you so much! This is really helpful, I will give it a shot with 2 x 4s.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics for you to go by.
Disclaimer: I am a Sketchup newbie trying to learn the program, so I decided to practice on your project.


----------



## blakekr (Nov 14, 2014)

WOW! This is an incredible help, thank you! I actually had a very fuzzy idea of what center support would be like. It makes perfect sense to space them like that but I was thinking one or two boards in the center instead (not having a mental framework.) I really appreciate this, how could I not be able to follow this? Saving it to the hard drive!


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I did the same as everyone else suggested; 2x construction with 3/4 plywood on top. My fire box set right on top the plywood (rated ok to do so) and then I had the 2" thick cultured hearth stones but up against the front of the unit. I'm not sure it's the look you are going for, but I used 2x8s so with the plywood and mortar and stone, the finished height is 10". This allows one to sit on the hearth in front of the fire at a more comfortable height (when you don't have a roaring fire going:laughing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

blakekr said:


> WOW! This is an incredible help, thank you! I actually had a very fuzzy idea of what center support would be like. It makes perfect sense to space them like that but I was thinking one or two boards in the center instead (not having a mental framework.) I really appreciate this, how could I not be able to follow this? Saving it to the hard drive!


Good luck. Post some pictures when you get finished.
Mike


----------



## blakekr (Nov 14, 2014)

djg said:


> I did the same as everyone else suggested; 2x construction with 3/4 plywood on top. My fire box set right on top the plywood (rated ok to do so) and then I had the 2" thick cultured hearth stones but up against the front of the unit. I'm not sure it's the look you are going for, but I used 2x8s so with the plywood and mortar and stone, the finished height is 10". This allows one to sit on the hearth in front of the fire at a more comfortable height (when you don't have a roaring fire going:laughing.


This sounds really cool, exactly what I hope to do. :thumbsup: A huge upgrade from a prefab fireplace just plunked on the floor.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## blakekr (Nov 14, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Good luck. Post some pictures when you get finished.
> Mike


Will do. I have some materials to gather for the top but I will post when finished!


----------

